

Talk of IT innovation is the last gasp of the IT cowboys - juliusdavies
http://www.itskeptic.org/talk-it-innovation-last-gasp-it-cowboys

======
knieveltech
Executive brief: I'm a complete drudge, as should you be.

It's people like this that came up with Six Sigma.

